# New Grand Champion



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Woohoo! Showing at NACA this weekend and Molly goes Select on Friday and today she goes BOS to finish her GRAND CHAMPIONSHIP!!! Also Molly's Dad, Codie to BOB and Group 3rd on Friday. 

We present GrCh.Sunflower's PrettyInPink Frost.










krisk


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations....a lot of hard work...


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Congratulations on the g. championship! She is a beautiful bi-colour bitch!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Well done...

SuperG


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Gorgeous dog, congratulations!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------

